# init() wird mehrmals aufgerufen



## eso (8. Dez 2009)

Hallo ich habe ein Servlet mit einer init()-Methode:

```
public void init() throws ServletException {
		super.init();
		parmFileUrl = getInitParameter("meinParameter");
		getProperties();
	}
```
Beim debuggen habe ich festgestellt, dass diese immer genau 5 mal ausgeführt wird. Das kann ich mir nicht erklären. Wieso geschiet das, bzw. wie kann ich das abstellen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## maki (8. Dez 2009)

Hast du mehrere (ca. 5 ) Servletmappings auf diese Servletklasse?


----------



## eso (8. Dez 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hast du mehrere (ca. 5 ) Servletmappings auf diese Servletklasse?



Meins du in der web.xml? Dort steht genau 1 mal:

	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>ImageViewerWin</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/ImageViewerWin</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>

	<servlet>
		<description>
		</description>
		<display-name>ImageViewerWin</display-name>
		<servlet-name>ImageViewerWin</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>de.xxx.ImageViewerWin</servlet-class>

		<init-param>
      		<param-name>meinParameter</param-name>
      		<param-value>CS_Props.txt</param-value>
    	        </init-param>

	</servlet>


----------



## eso (9. Dez 2009)

Niemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## maki (9. Dez 2009)

Vielleciht ist die WebApp mehrmals als Context angegeben, schon die server.xml geprüft?
Im Zweifelsfall einfach eine neue Tomcat version entpacken und fertig, IDEs zerschiessen die TC KOnfig gerne mal.


----------

